# Show your VCA arm party!



## pazt

Thought it be fun to post some of your favorite VCA arm candy - alhambra combo, perlee bangles and more (or in combination with other brands) ! 

Please share!


----------



## pazt

Here's my YG byzantine and letterwood alhambra combined with my RG Hermes cdc and Hermes rings all in RG


----------



## purseinsanity

Oh boy you've opened up a can of worms LOL!
Seems all I do is take pictures of my wrists!

Here are a few:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## pazt

purseinsanity said:


> Oh boy you've opened a can of worms &#128514;
> Seems all I do is take pictures of my wrists!
> 
> Here are a few:



Insanely gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## purseinsanity

I'm so sorry about the sheer size of these...no idea how to shrink them!


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> Insanely gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## pazt

purseinsanity said:


>



Of course, I admire your pics in IG. Thanks for sharing! Love them all!


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## pazt

purseinsanity said:


>



Your collection is TDF! *sigh*


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> Your collection is TDF! *sigh*



Thank you so much


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Oh boy you've opened up a can of worms LOL!
> Seems all I do is take pictures of my wrists!
> 
> Here are a few:




As a devoted follower I can attest to that fact. [emoji23][emoji23]
NO complaints![emoji8]
You are killin me with that diamond clover Perlee [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> Here's my YG byzantine and letterwood alhambra combined with my RG Hermes cdc and Hermes rings all in RG




Love those paz! Thanks for the thread. [emoji4]


----------



## russianpenguin

These pictures are fantastic.  Here is my letterwood contribution.


----------



## pazt

russianpenguin said:


> These pictures are fantastic.  Here is my letterwood contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332969




Love the alhambra combo with the bangles!!!


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> Love those paz! Thanks for the thread. [emoji4]



Thanks Penny - hope you can share your arm party here soon!


----------



## Candice0985

I have pictures of my 5 motif YG somewhere but I wear my sweets the most, so I tend to take more pictures of them with other bracelets


----------



## russianpenguin

pazt said:


> Love the alhambra combo with the bangles!!!




Thank you, it is a Trinity. Love this thread thank you for starting it!


----------



## pazt

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 3333200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333201
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333203
> 
> I have pictures of my 5 motif YG somewhere but I wear my sweets the most, so I tend to take more pictures of them with other bracelets



they are so adorable! thanks for sharing!


----------



## pazt

russianpenguin said:


> Thank you, it is a Trinity. Love this thread thank you for starting it!



Yes - love the classic tank too! never goes out of style


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> As a devoted follower I can attest to that fact. [emoji23][emoji23]
> NO complaints![emoji8]
> You are killin me with that diamond clover Perlee [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I think you need one!!  &#128519;&#128519;


----------



## purseinsanity

Candice0985 said:


> View attachment 3333200
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333201
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333202
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333203
> 
> I have pictures of my 5 motif YG somewhere but I wear my sweets the most, so I tend to take more pictures of them with other bracelets



Love them all!


----------



## blueberryjam

I  this thread! 
Thanks for the pictures, everyone!


----------



## Sappho

purseinsanity said:


> Oh boy you've opened up a can of worms LOL!
> Seems all I do is take pictures of my wrists!
> 
> Here are a few:




Wowza!!! Your pics are absolutely amazing!! I love the different ways you wear your arm candy in combination with whatever bag you are carrying!!


----------



## purseinsanity

russianpenguin said:


> These pictures are fantastic.  Here is my letterwood contribution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332969





Sappho said:


> Wowza!!! Your pics are absolutely amazing!! I love the different ways you wear your arm candy in combination with whatever bag you are carrying!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## klynneann

purseinsanity said:


> I'm so sorry about the sheer size of these...no idea how to shrink them!



The bigger the better!!  Absolutely stunning, all of them!!


----------



## purseinsanity

klynneann said:


> The bigger the better!!  Absolutely stunning, all of them!!


----------



## couturequeen

Daydream stacking at Neimans.


----------



## couturequeen

Stacks I actually own


----------



## pazt

couturequeen said:


> Stacks I actually own



Love all your stacks along with your Hermes accessories!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## ChaneLisette

5-motifs in white gold


----------



## purseinsanity

couturequeen said:


> Daydream stacking at Neimans.


----------



## purseinsanity

couturequeen said:


> Stacks I actually own



Love 'em all!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChaneLisette said:


> Here are a few of mine.





ChaneLisette said:


> 5-motifs in white gold



Everything is beautiful!


----------



## ChaneLisette

Perlee fun


----------



## purseinsanity

ChaneLisette said:


> Perlee fun


----------



## ChaneLisette

Fèerie dreams


----------



## ChaneLisette

Pink gold &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ChaneLisette

MOP white gold 5-motif.  I love how this bracelet  can be worn all year.


----------



## ChaneLisette

purseinsanity said:


>



Thank you so much!  You always inspire me to be creative and have fun with my VCA.


----------



## purseinsanity

ChaneLisette said:


> Fèerie dreams





ChaneLisette said:


> Pink gold &#10084;&#65039;





ChaneLisette said:


> MOP white gold 5-motif.  I love how this bracelet  can be worn all year.



All your stacks are amazing!  And that Feerie!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChaneLisette said:


> Thank you so much!  You always inspire me to be creative and have fun with my VCA.



Awwww, that's so sweet of you to say!  Thank you!


----------



## MyDogTink

purseinsanity said:


>




Your VCA Arm Parties are works of art. Your selection of bracelets and  placement are magnificent. Do you find link bracelets slide under and or get caught around bangles? I've always been afraid to stack bracelets.


----------



## sheanabelle

purseinsanity said:


>



Love everything but am so taken with that ring!! I've never seen one quite like that, I love it!


----------



## purseinsanity

sheanabelle said:


> Love everything but am so taken with that ring!! I've never seen one quite like that, I love it!



Thank you so much!  That was my 10th wedding anniversary present so it has a lot of sentimental meaning to me


----------



## purseinsanity

MyDogTink said:


> Your VCA Arm Parties are works of art. Your selection of bracelets and  placement are magnificent. Do you find link bracelets slide under and or get caught around bangles? I've always been afraid to stack bracelets.



  Thank you so much!  They slide a little bit but not enough to be annoying 
I was always paranoid about getting scratches on my watches/bracelets with stacking, but after my Love got scratched (a lot!), I kind of got over it.  They don't cause much damage at all.  My friend once told me that when my daughter inherits my things, they'll have much more meaning to her if she remembers me wearing them, so I try to wear them as much as possible now!


----------



## couturequeen

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you so much!  That was my 10th wedding anniversary present so it has a lot of sentimental meaning to me



I also had to pause when I saw that one. The way the diamonds are mounted (placement) and their sizes are incredibly unique. Well done!


----------



## MyDogTink

ChaneLisette said:


> MOP white gold 5-motif.  I love how this bracelet  can be worn all year.




I'm glad you posted this. I'm looking for opinions. I have the magic mop WG pendant and am wondering if I should get the bracelet to make a set. My other desire is a JUC. I have cartier cuffs in WG and RG with pink sapphire.


----------



## klynneann

couturequeen said:


> Daydream stacking at Neimans.



Ooo - I especially love the top photo!


----------



## klynneann

couturequeen said:


> Stacks I actually own





ChaneLisette said:


> Here are a few of mine.





ChaneLisette said:


> 5-motifs in white gold





purseinsanity said:


>





ChaneLisette said:


> Pink gold &#10084;&#65039;





ChaneLisette said:


> MOP white gold 5-motif.  I love how this bracelet  can be worn all year.



These are all just beautiful!  So glad this thread was started lol.


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> MOP white gold 5-motif.  I love how this bracelet  can be worn all year.




Very pretty and so girlie![emoji166]


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> Pink gold [emoji173]&#65039;




Love this![emoji176]


----------



## PennyD2911

ChaneLisette said:


> Perlee fun




Diamond Clover Perlee[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
 I. Need. One.
[emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## pazt

ChaneLisette said:


> MOP white gold 5-motif.  I love how this bracelet  can be worn all year.



So sweet!!!


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Diamond Clover Perlee[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I. Need. One.
> [emoji1][emoji1]



Down girl - you don't want to give M a heart attack


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Down girl - you don't want to give M a heart attack




LOL LOL
I've told him before I want one, but can't bring myself to pay that much. [emoji1][emoji1]
So right now I'm just stalking a larger pair of diamond studs. [emoji4]


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> LOL LOL
> I've told him before I want one, but can't bring myself to pay that much. [emoji1][emoji1]
> So right now I'm just stalking a larger pair of diamond studs. [emoji4]



Where are you stalking? Cartier? 

Are your trying to get something to go with your new VA Pave Necklace?


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Where are you stalking? Cartier?
> 
> 
> 
> Are your trying to get something to go with your new VA Pave Necklace?




No, I've been wanting to upgrade my studs for 3 or 4 years, just haven't done it.  I have my local jeweler/also my client looking for diamonds.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> No, I've been wanting to upgrade my studs for 3 or 4 years, just haven't done it.  I have my local jeweler/also my client looking for diamonds.



Just read the whole story in the other thread. Doesn't Tiffany's do upgrades (assuming yours are) ?

I do have little lobes and between Tiffany and "C de Cartier" studs, I went with the Cartier because of the setting and the 4C's.


----------



## PennyD2911

HADASSA said:


> Just read the whole story in the other thread. Doesn't Tiffany's do upgrades (assuming yours are) ?
> 
> I do have little lobes and between Tiffany and "C de Cartier" studs, I went with the Cartier because of the setting and the 4C's.




Emailing you.


----------



## HADASSA

PennyD2911 said:


> Emailing you.



Got it - back to VCA


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> Diamond Clover Perlee[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I. Need. One.
> [emoji1][emoji1]



Yes. You. Do!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

couturequeen said:


> I also had to pause when I saw that one. The way the diamonds are mounted (placement) and their sizes are incredibly unique. Well done!


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Yes. You. Do!!!!!




You are such a enabler![emoji177][emoji12][emoji177]


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> You are such a enabler![emoji177][emoji12][emoji177]



Ok let me enable some more!  I was just comparing prices and was shocked at the difference in cost in Europe vs US.  I think you and DH should take a trip to Paris and buy the Perlee bracelet there!  If you buy in France right now with the strong dollar, you save $4K off US retail after 12% VAT refund!  And that's not even including US taxes!  &#128561;&#128517;&#128521;&#128536;  You could get a free trip to Paris!!  &#128131;&#127995;&#128131;&#127995;&#128514;


----------



## PennyD2911

purseinsanity said:


> Ok let me enable some more!  I was just comparing prices and was shocked at the difference in cost in Europe vs US.  I think you and DH should take a trip to Paris and buy the Perlee bracelet there!  If you buy in France right now with the strong dollar, you save $4K off US retail after 12% VAT refund!  And that's not even including US taxes!  [emoji33][emoji28][emoji6][emoji8]  You could get a free trip to Paris!!  [emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji23]




I have a friend who told me that about Hermes as well.


----------



## purseinsanity

PennyD2911 said:


> I have a friend who told me that about Hermes as well.



Yes very true.  The advantage of VCA over Hermes is no game playing!  I guess I have Hermes to thank for my VCA obsession.


----------



## BocaBarbie

Making first Alhambra purchase. Need help&#128513;  Which vintage Alhambra bracelet should I get to go with my YG Cartier love bracelet. Mother of Pearl or solid YG?


----------



## BocaBarbie

Here is the MOP option.  Which looks better!?!


----------



## ChaneLisette

MyDogTink said:


> I'm glad you posted this. I'm looking for opinions. I have the magic mop WG pendant and am wondering if I should get the bracelet to make a set. My other desire is a JUC. I have cartier cuffs in WG and RG with pink sapphire.



I think it is a wearable piece as a set or separately. It really can be worn with anything so you should definitely consider adding it to your collection.


----------



## ChaneLisette

PennyD2911 said:


> Diamond Clover Perlee[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I. Need. One.
> [emoji1][emoji1]



I agree. It is so amazing and sparkly and so classic.





PennyD2911 said:


> Love this![emoji176]



Thank you! 





PennyD2911 said:


> Very pretty and so girlie![emoji166]



Thank you for all of your sweet comments.


----------



## ChaneLisette

klynneann said:


> These are all just beautiful!  So glad this thread was started lol.



Thank you so much!


----------



## ChaneLisette

pazt said:


> So sweet!!!



Thank you!


----------



## ChaneLisette

BocaBarbie said:


> Here is the MOP option.  Which looks better!?!





BocaBarbie said:


> Making first Alhambra purchase. Need help&#128513;  Which vintage Alhambra bracelet should I get to go with my YG Cartier love bracelet. Mother of Pearl or solid YG?



Both look great. Pick the one you think you would wear most often.


----------



## pazt

BocaBarbie said:


> Here is the MOP option.  Which looks better!?!



i like the MOP  but both are really pretty with the Love bangle!


----------



## MyDogTink

BocaBarbie said:


> Making first Alhambra purchase. Need help[emoji16]  Which vintage Alhambra bracelet should I get to go with my YG Cartier love bracelet. Mother of Pearl or solid YG?




Both are beautiful. MOP has a special place in my heart. Which catches your eye more when you look at your wrist?


----------



## BocaBarbie

Thanks ladies!  Initially I wanted the yellow gold but at the store loved how the MOP shined and popped with the Love bracelet. Can MOP be worn daily?  Even to spin class and in shower?  TIA


----------



## gagabag

BocaBarbie said:


> Thanks ladies!  Initially I wanted the yellow gold but at the store loved how the MOP shined and popped with the Love bracelet. Can MOP be worn daily?  Even to spin class and in shower?  TIA




I like the MOP better. Though you could wear it daily, I don't think you should wear it 24-7 (shower, etc) like love.


----------



## JulesB68

purseinsanity said:


>




I used to be really dreadful about injections and when I was pregnant with my first child I had a really lovely nurse who recommended thinking of an image that I loved to distract me while she took blood etc. I used the image I had in my head of when I woke on our first day on honeymoon  in Bali, having arrived in the middle of the night and was greeted by the most beautiful lush garden & pool with the sea & sky as a back drop. 
Thanks to you, I have now got a new image to use whenever I have to get an injection now! Those blues are just heavenly...


----------



## purseinsanity

JulesB68 said:


> I used to be really dreadful about injections and when I was pregnant with my first child I had a really lovely nurse who recommended thinking of an image that I loved to distract me while she took blood etc. I used the image I had in my head of when I woke on our first day on honeymoon  in Bali, having arrived in the middle of the night and was greeted by the most beautiful lush garden & pool with the sea & sky as a back drop.
> Thanks to you, I have now got a new image to use whenever I have to get an injection now! Those blues are just heavenly...



  Awww thanks!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

purseinsanity said:


>





purseinsanity said:


>



Green with envy over here LOVING ALL YOUR JEWELLERY!!! That VCA Perlee with the clover motif, the all diamond pave LOVEs, your Atlas bracelet with the diamonds.... Drooling and dying over here!!! And also your Daydate too.... And your bags, ugh... Loving it all... By all means keep your pics large - no complaints over here! 

#brokewithaveryexpensivetaste

ps. Can you post a pic of your wearing a stack of the WG diamond pave Love, with the VCA Perlee and the Tiffany's Atlas all together? I know it would be a bit overboard, but damn!! Still having small heart palpitations over here!

pps. Having a bad time at uni right now with the amount of assignments to do, and bad group members, etc. It would really cheer me up! And also a push to study even harder


----------



## purseinsanity

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Green with envy over here LOVING ALL YOUR JEWELLERY!!! That VCA Perlee with the clover motif, the all diamond pave LOVEs, your Atlas bracelet with the diamonds.... Drooling and dying over here!!! And also your Daydate too.... And your bags, ugh... Loving it all... By all means keep your pics large - no complaints over here!
> 
> #brokewithaveryexpensivetaste
> 
> ps. Can you post a pic of your wearing a stack of the WG diamond pave Love, with the VCA Perlee and the Tiffany's Atlas all together? I know it would be a bit overboard, but damn!! Still having small heart palpitations over here!
> 
> pps. Having a bad time at uni right now with the amount of assignments to do, and bad group members, etc. It would really cheer me up! And also a push to study even harder




  Awww, you're so sweet!  Thank you so much!  You just made my day!  :shame:
I'll try to do that stack for you tomorrow!  Honestly, I don't keep most of my jewelry at home...I'm always paranoid and only keep a few pieces out of the bank at any one time.  It's crazy, but gives me piece of mind.  I'll try to run to the bank and take a pic of that for you tomorrow.  Good luck with your university!  Hard work will pay off!  I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth...(more like plastic !) nor did I marry into it.  Everything I have is because I worked hard to achieve it.  If I can do it, you certainly can!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

purseinsanity said:


> Awww, you're so sweet!  Thank you so much!  You just made my day!  :shame:
> I'll try to do that stack for you tomorrow!  Honestly, I don't keep most of my jewelry at home...I'm always paranoid and only keep a few pieces out of the bank at any one time.  It's crazy, but gives me piece of mind.  I'll try to run to the bank and take a pic of that for you tomorrow.  Good luck with your university!  Hard work will pay off!  I wasn't born with a silver spoon in my mouth...(more like plastic !) nor did I marry into it.  Everything I have is because I worked hard to achieve it.  If I can do it, you certainly can!



Thank you so much for the push to study harder and to set out goals!! Makes me feel better after a pretty much stressful week at uni. I am going be saving that pic and putting it as my background of my computer/phone - a motivation to get all three of them eventually and wear it as a stack one day in the future! (if that is ok with you). It would be a lot more tasteful than a pic of Kim K crying!


----------



## Heya.Life

loved them all


----------



## kimber418

BocaBarbie said:


> Making first Alhambra purchase. Need help&#128513;  Which vintage Alhambra bracelet should I get to go with my YG Cartier love bracelet. Mother of Pearl or solid YG?


BocaBarbie,

I think I love the all YG vintage alhambra with your YG Love.   I think the MOP YG looks awesome with it also but I like the all YG better for now!


----------



## Sparkledolll

.


----------



## Sparkledolll

And a few more [emoji1]


----------



## Sparkledolll

ChaneLisette said:


> Thank you so much!




I've just connected the pics I saw on IG to you. Hello! I knew I've seen these  gorgeous pieces before [emoji1]


----------



## pazt

Natalie j said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> All gorgeous NaTaLiE!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> Natalie j said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> All gorgeous NaTaLiE!!! Thanks for sharing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you [emoji253]
Click to expand...


----------



## ChaneLisette

Natalie j said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350104





Natalie j said:


> And a few more [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350111
> View attachment 3350112
> View attachment 3350113



I love love your collection! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ChaneLisette

Natalie j said:


> I've just connected the pics I saw on IG to you. Hello! I knew I've seen these  gorgeous pieces before [emoji1]






Yes! Hello and Thank you! Your pics are gorgeous and have convinced me I need an etain B next.


----------



## Toronto24

Natalie j said:


> And a few more [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350111
> View attachment 3350112
> View attachment 3350113



Wow your collection is just jaw dropping! I can only dream to have a collection like yours in the future


----------



## noreen_uk

Natalie j said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350104





Natalie j said:


> And a few more [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350111
> View attachment 3350112
> View attachment 3350113



 very nice arm candy natalie ... thank you for sharing ... love all your collections


----------



## Sparkledolll

ChaneLisette said:


> I love love your collection! [emoji173]&#65039;







Toronto24 said:


> Wow your collection is just jaw dropping! I can only dream to have a collection like yours in the future







noreen_uk said:


> very nice arm candy natalie ... thank you for sharing ... love all your collections




Thank you so much! [emoji1]


----------



## purseinsanity

BocaBarbie said:


> Making first Alhambra purchase. Need help&#128513;  Which vintage Alhambra bracelet should I get to go with my YG Cartier love bracelet. Mother of Pearl or solid YG?





BocaBarbie said:


> Here is the MOP option.  Which looks better!?!



Can't go wrong!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350104





Natalie j said:


> And a few more [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350111
> View attachment 3350112
> View attachment 3350113



Oh my!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

purseinsanity said:


> Oh my!!!




Thank you! I am a huge admirer of your pieces and how you wear them [emoji1]


----------



## Pourquoipas

Natalie j said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350104




Perfect, don't know where to look first the B or your wrist!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Pourquoipas said:


> Perfect, don't know where to look first the B or your wrist!




Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## dialv

Natalie j said:


> And a few more [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350111
> View attachment 3350112
> View attachment 3350113




Wow!!! Love them all[emoji7]


----------



## Sparkledolll

dialv said:


> Wow!!! Love them all[emoji7]




Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Thank you! I am a huge admirer of your pieces and how you wear them [emoji1]



Thank you so much!


----------



## Sycomore

Purseinsanity you have some amazing pieces! I love the magic malachite pendant. Do you wear it often?


----------



## pazt

Today at carpool - vca letterwood vintage alhambra bracelet, byzantine alhambra bracelet and hermes cdc in RG


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Today at carpool - vca letterwood vintage alhambra bracelet, byzantine alhambra bracelet and hermes cdc in RG



Love your combination of the VA Letterwood and Byzantine together


----------



## pazt

HADASSA said:


> Love your combination of the VA Letterwood and Byzantine together



thanks Hadassa - love that they dont compete with each other


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> thanks Hadassa - love that they dont compete with each other



Exactly - a very smooth combination


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> Today at carpool - vca letterwood vintage alhambra bracelet, byzantine alhambra bracelet and hermes cdc in RG




Gorgeous! The most stylish lady at carpool for sure [emoji6][emoji1]


----------



## pazt

Natalie j said:


> Gorgeous! The most stylish lady at carpool for sure [emoji6][emoji1]



Thank you Natalie!


----------



## purseinsanity

Antonio Loredo said:


> Purseinsanity you have some amazing pieces! I love the magic malachite pendant. Do you wear it often?



Thank you!  I do...and I secretly love that no one seems to know what it is where I live!    They always ask me why I think it's almost St. Patrick's Day any time I have it on.


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> Today at carpool - vca letterwood vintage alhambra bracelet, byzantine alhambra bracelet and hermes cdc in RG



Wow!!!  Love it all!


----------



## MyDogTink

pazt said:


> Today at carpool - vca letterwood vintage alhambra bracelet, byzantine alhambra bracelet and hermes cdc in RG




Your letterwood bracelet is beautiful. The combo of the cherry/burgandy color of the wood and PG is so warm. On a side note, I erroneously ended up on the first page of the Jewelry Box in Action thread and saw your Gregg Ruth ring. We have very similar rings.


----------



## pazt

purseinsanity said:


> Wow!!!  Love it all!



Thank you dear!!



MyDogTink said:


> Your letterwood bracelet is beautiful. The combo of the cherry/burgandy color of the wood and PG is so warm. On a side note, I erroneously ended up on the first page of the Jewelry Box in Action thread and saw your Gregg Ruth ring. We have very similar rings.



Thank you MDT! oh my, that was so long ago - it is my 5th year anniv gift - i was actually wearing it today! Is he even still around?


----------



## jssl1688

pazt said:


> Today at carpool - vca letterwood vintage alhambra bracelet, byzantine alhambra bracelet and hermes cdc in RG



lovely combo, btw, is that a gold b? we are twins, i have the same macarons keychain in the same color on my gold b too!! the bracelets are fab on u. )


----------



## pazt

jssl1688 said:


> lovely combo, btw, is that a gold b? we are twins, i have the same macarons keychain in the same color on my gold b too!! the bracelets are fab on u. )




THAnk you! it is actually parchemin in swift leather with GH - the lighting must have made the color darker a bit! yes, i love that keychain. A little token from our London trip last year


----------



## jssl1688

pazt said:


> Today at carpool - vca letterwood vintage alhambra bracelet, byzantine alhambra bracelet and hermes cdc in RG





pazt said:


> THAnk you! it is actually parchemin in swift leather with GH - the lighting must have made the color darker a bit! yes, i love that keychain. A little token from our London trip last year



ahhhh, yes the color on my monitor looks gold....i got mine when i traveled to paris and london as well last year! how funny!! i remember i was having a hard time selecting the colors and wanted one of each, but thought that's kinda silly....i got a larger one in the pink colorway...but that one doesn't go on any bags....just sits in the box


----------



## PennyD2911

pazt said:


> Today at carpool - vca letterwood vintage alhambra bracelet, byzantine alhambra bracelet and hermes cdc in RG




That is my favorite Laudree purse charm.  The one I have from Paris is purple.


----------



## sjunky13

pazt said:


> Today at carpool - vca letterwood vintage alhambra bracelet, byzantine alhambra bracelet and hermes cdc in RG



L9ve this sooo much!


----------



## pazt

PennyD2911 said:


> That is my favorite Laudree purse charm.  The one I have from Paris is purple.





sjunky13 said:


> L9ve this sooo much!



Thank you Penny and Sjunky -- arent they adorable (keychains) ?!


----------



## pazt

Heading out to dinner last friday :


----------



## texasgirliegirl

pazt said:


> Heading out to dinner last friday :



Pretty bracelets. 
I really love the sleeve on your dress (jacket?)


----------



## HADASSA

pazt said:


> Heading out to dinner last friday :



Stack is quite lovely but must admit I saw the Jige first  Loving them ALL


----------



## kimber418

pazt said:


> Today at carpool - vca letterwood vintage alhambra bracelet, byzantine alhambra bracelet and hermes cdc in RG


Love this combination!  The Letterwood vintage bracelet is amazing!  I have never seen Letterwood in a bracelet!  Beautiful!


----------



## pazt

texasgirliegirl said:


> Pretty bracelets.
> I really love the sleeve on your dress (jacket?)





HADASSA said:


> Stack is quite lovely but must admit I saw the Jige first  Loving them ALL





kimber418 said:


> Love this combination!  The Letterwood vintage bracelet is amazing!  I have never seen Letterwood in a bracelet!  Beautiful!



thanks everyone!


----------



## chaneljewel

I have a question on the Perlee D'or and signature.  Do they fit snugly to your wrist?  I know the shape is oval but am wondering how to get the right "fit".


----------



## Sparkledolll

chaneljewel said:


> I have a question on the Perlee D'or and signature.  Do they fit snugly to your wrist?  I know the shape is oval but am wondering how to get the right "fit".



Both the small and medium fits me but I prefer my bracelets on the looser side. The small fits around my wrist just under the wristbone but the medium is an inch past my wristbone. Also I like to stack so buying size small wouldn't really allow me to play around so much. I guess it just depends on your preference and what you think looks good on you [emoji6]


----------



## kimber418

chaneljewel said:


> I have a question on the Perlee D'or and signature.  Do they fit snugly to your wrist?  I know the shape is oval but am wondering how to get the right "fit".


I have the Perlee D'or in medium and my wrist measures about 5 3/4".   I wear a 17 in Love bracelet.  I like them to be a bit on the loose side.  Hope this helps!
I have to add that I love this bracelet.  I wear it everyday and it is so easy to wear.  It is a beautiful bracelet.   I also love the signature Perlee.


----------



## Tinklemd

Natalie j said:


> Both the small and medium fits me but I prefer my bracelets on the looser side. The small fits around my wrist just under the wristbone but the medium is an inch past my wristbone. Also I like to stack so buying size small wouldn't really allow me to play around so much. I guess it just depends on your preference and what you think looks good on you [emoji6]



With the 5 motif did you have to shorten it?  I am contemplating shortening it.  Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Sparkledolll

Tinklemd said:


> With the 5 motif did you have to shorten it?  I am contemplating shortening it.  Any thoughts or advice?



Yes I did, I had 6 links taken out. My SA looped a piece of silk cord around the links and tied it so I can see the size it would be once shortened. You can try doing the same with a piece of ribbon then you'll know exactly how it's going to fall once shortened [emoji1]


----------



## kimber418

My new addition.....I have wanted the 5 motif turquoise for so long.  Finally found one from a reputable reseller of VCA.


----------



## lisawhit

kimber418 said:


> View attachment 3405172
> 
> 
> My new addition.....I have wanted the 5 motif turquoise for so long.  Finally found one from a reputable reseller of VCA.


Congratulations, lucky you!


----------



## jssl1688

kimber418 said:


> My new addition.....I have wanted the 5 motif turquoise for so long.  Finally found one from a reputable reseller of VCA.



Gorgeous kimber. Loving it with the d'or. I've also been eying on a pre owned turquoise piece but have a hard time pulling the trigger.


----------



## ForeverInPink

kimber418 said:


> My new addition.....I have wanted the 5 motif turquoise for so long.  Finally found one from a reputable reseller of VCA.



Omg congrats, yay!!! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## sailorstripes

kimber418 said:


> My new addition.....I have wanted the 5 motif turquoise for so long.  Finally found one from a reputable reseller of VCA.


Feel like I've just seen a unicorn--VCA Vintage Alhambra turquoise in yg, woo hoo! You wear it so well. I am very excited for you. Enjoy it!


----------



## kimber418

Thank you everyone!   I will take a better photo as soon as I can.   I love the 5 motif bracelet.  I have been a long time collector of VCA but this is my first 5 motif. 
I never thought I would like wearing one.  I am surprised at how easy it is to wear.  I almost forgot to take it off yesterday.


----------



## Tinklemd

Natalie j said:


> Yes I did, I had 6 links taken out. My SA looped a piece of silk cord around the links and tied it so I can see the size it would be once shortened. You can try doing the same with a piece of ribbon then you'll know exactly how it's going to fall once shortened [emoji1]



Thanks for your advice!  Just dropped it off today to get shortened.  [emoji4]


----------



## JulesB68

kimber418 said:


> My new addition.....I have wanted the 5 motif turquoise for so long.  Finally found one from a reputable reseller of VCA.


Fabulous, this looks beautiful on you! These clovers were definitely very lucky!


----------



## **Chanel**

kimber418 said:


> My new addition.....I have wanted the 5 motif turquoise for so long.  Finally found one from a reputable reseller of VCA.



Lucky you, congratulations! Looks so beautiful stacked with the small Perlée bracelet .


----------



## pazt

Today's arm candy - white MoP bracelet w my H Rosegold bangles


----------



## pazt

Today's arm candy - white MOP bracelet and ring with H rosegold bangles


----------



## Sparkledolll

pazt said:


> Today's arm candy - white MoP bracelet w my H Rosegold bangles



Patz I'm like your evil twin lol...


----------



## Candice0985

My newest sweet bracelet arrived today! I previously bought the turquoise butterfly but I was not happy with the airlines between the motif and casing. 

This one is perfect!


----------



## pazt

Natalie j said:


> Patz I'm like your evil twin lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429532



Omg I love it all!!!!!


----------



## pazt

Candice0985 said:


> My newest sweet bracelet arrived today! I previously bought the turquoise butterfly but I was not happy with the airlines between the motif and casing.
> 
> This one is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429809



Super cute!!!


----------



## MyDogTink

pazt said:


> Today's arm candy - white MOP bracelet and ring with H rosegold bangles
> 
> View attachment 3429189





Natalie j said:


> Patz I'm like your evil twin lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429532



The perfect set of twins! And it's nice to see the ring too.


----------



## lisawhit

Today's stack..,there's just something about gold and pearls


----------



## sjunky13

pazt said:


> Today's arm candy - white MOP bracelet and ring with H rosegold bangles
> 
> View attachment 3429189


stunning! I love everything.


----------



## sjunky13

Natalie j said:


> Patz I'm like your evil twin lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429532


O wow! My heart skips a beat when I see YG and ONYX, LOVE!


----------



## sjunky13

Candice0985 said:


> My newest sweet bracelet arrived today! I previously bought the turquoise butterfly but I was not happy with the airlines between the motif and casing.
> 
> This one is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429809


Love it Candice! so nice to see you and see your lovely new pieces!


----------



## sjunky13

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3446590
> 
> 
> Today's stack..,there's just something about gold and pearls


I agree, very classic. love your stack!


----------



## Candice0985

sjunky13 said:


> Love it Candice! so nice to see you and see your lovely new pieces!


Thanks sjunky!


----------



## shyla14

Today's stack

Hermes, cartier, vca


----------



## Sparkledolll

shyla14 said:


> Today's stack
> 
> Hermes, cartier, vca



Love the slim diamond bangle. Lovely stack! [emoji7]


----------



## papilloncristal

Does anyone have picture showing the VCA sweet bracelets stacking with Chaumet Attrape-Moi little bee bracelet? I'm wondering if they would match


----------



## pazt

Last Thursday's stack (and my first PSL of the season) :  

My 5-motif letterwood bracelet and Hermes Rosegold bangles


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

pazt said:


> Your collection is TDF! *sigh*


I agree!!!


----------



## stjohnnut

pazt said:


> View attachment 3475759
> 
> 
> Last Thursday's stack (and my first PSL of the season) :
> 
> My 5-motif letterwood bracelet and Hermes Rosegold bangles



I do love the Letterwood. Thinking about adding a bracelet to my list. Is it durable?


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

stjohnnut said:


> I do love the Letterwood. Thinking about adding a bracelet to my list. Is it durable?


Gorgeous bracelet.


----------



## pazt

stjohnnut said:


> I do love the Letterwood. Thinking about adding a bracelet to my list. Is it durable?



i think so


----------



## cocodiamonds

my new stack


----------



## pazt

I love mixing up my Byzantine Alhambra with other bangles.


----------



## 4LV

Finally joined with VCA arm candy thread. Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## 4LV

Sorry for the huge picture


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> Today's arm candy - white MoP bracelet w my H Rosegold bangles


Stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

Natalie j said:


> Patz I'm like your evil twin lol...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429532


So pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

Candice0985 said:


> My newest sweet bracelet arrived today! I previously bought the turquoise butterfly but I was not happy with the airlines between the motif and casing.
> 
> This one is perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429809


So good together!


----------



## purseinsanity

4LV said:


> Finally joined with VCA arm candy thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526224


Love!


----------



## purseinsanity

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3446590
> 
> 
> Today's stack..,there's just something about gold and pearls


Love it all!


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> View attachment 3524716
> 
> 
> I love mixing up my Byzantine Alhambra with other bangles.


You're all making me drool!


----------



## baghagg

4LV said:


> Finally joined with VCA arm candy thread. Thank you for letting me share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3526224


So so beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## 4LV

Thank you ladies


----------



## XCCX

Oops! Wrong thread! (Should go to VCA in Action [emoji56])


----------



## Miss CC

Chose the vintage Alhambra today as a birthday gift. [emoji173]️. Love it!!!


----------



## Zucnarf

Miss CC said:


> Chose the vintage Alhambra today as a birthday gift. [emoji173]️. Love it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535686



Happy bday!! I love your choice


----------



## Miss CC

Zucnarf said:


> Happy bday!! I love your choice



Thank you!!  I love how it stacks with my love bracelet [emoji4].


----------



## Zucnarf

Miss CC said:


> Thank you!!  I love how it stacks with my love bracelet [emoji4].



One of the most beautiful stacks I have ever seen


----------



## lisawhit

in the Christmas spirit


----------



## Phia

Natalie j said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350104


I really love seeing the lucky bracelet in action. I would love to see more pictures of this bracelet.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Phia said:


> I really love seeing the lucky bracelet in action. I would love to see more pictures of this bracelet.



Thanks! I don't wear it very often as I like to stack and I know it will damage the stones. Here's another in action pic [emoji1]


----------



## mrs.posh

I have officially joined the VCA bandwagon and I am IN LOVE!

I need to take a proper stacking photo but here she is


----------



## valnsw

With my new to me BV


----------



## Lisa-SH

Congrats, would love to see the picture of the VCA bracelet with LOVE bracelet. By the way, does anyone know whether the LOVE bracelet will damage the VCA bracelet as LOVE is more strong gold?


----------



## mrs.posh

Lisa-SH said:


> Congrats, would love to see the picture of the VCA bracelet with LOVE bracelet. By the way, does anyone know whether the LOVE bracelet will damage the VCA bracelet as LOVE is more strong gold?



I think the 5 motif is as dense as the LOVE. 
My SA at Cartier did say that VCA will scratch the LOVE...I don't know yet though as I just got my VCA yday


----------



## mrs.posh

Do you ladies wear your VCA bracelets when you shower??? Silly question I know..

TIA


----------



## Miss CC

mrs.posh said:


> Do you ladies wear your VCA bracelets when you shower??? Silly question I know..
> 
> TIA



I do but I have the gold one. My SA told me it's not recommended to bathe with the others.


----------



## mrs.posh

Miss CC said:


> I do but I have the gold one. My SA told me it's not recommended to bathe with the others.



Good to know thank you!


----------



## Lisa-SH

Please share some stacking pictures....


----------



## pink20pink

Hello. I have the vca sweet Alhambra necklace in pink gold. Today I wrapped it around my wrist several time to see if it would fit as a bracelet and it did. I have never seen anyone do this. Would it be considered a fashion faux pas if I did this?


----------



## pink20pink

I came to know about via jewelry just recently and have been buying only vca since then. I have been selling my non-vca jewelry to purchase only vca jewelry. It's just that I don't find jewelry from other brands appealing. Do you think this is a mistake? I am afraid that one day vca may go out of business or won't exist anymore and then my vca jewelry will be worth very little. Please advise.


----------



## lasttotheparty

pink20pink said:


> I came to know about via jewelry just recently and have been buying only vca since then. I have been selling my non-vca jewelry to purchase only vca jewelry. It's just that I don't find jewelry from other brands appealing. Do you think this is a mistake? I am afraid that one day vca may go out of business or won't exist anymore and then my vca jewelry will be worth very little. Please advise.



Buying what you love is always a good idea. Enjoy your pieces and disregard everything else. [emoji173]


----------



## Mali_

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3550667
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in the Christmas spirit


Hermes, Cartier, VCA....France's finest --looks lovely


----------



## Miss CC

My vintage Alhambra with my new Hermes clic h in rose dragee


----------



## Sparkledolll

pink20pink said:


> Hello. I have the vca sweet Alhambra necklace in pink gold. Today I wrapped it around my wrist several time to see if it would fit as a bracelet and it did. I have never seen anyone do this. Would it be considered a fashion faux pas if I did this?



I do it too sometimes!


----------



## lasttotheparty

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3562699
> 
> 
> My vintage Alhambra with my new Hermes clic h in rose dragee



Beautiful [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

lasttotheparty said:


> Beautiful [emoji173]



Thank you so much!! [emoji4]


----------



## jenaps

my stack today - j12, love's, and vintage alhambra.


----------



## ipodgirl

Loving all the photos here  

Trying to decide, is it ok to mix gold/white gold like this? 

Ps. I shower with my bracelet on cz I'm too lazy to take it off >"<


----------



## lasttotheparty

ipodgirl said:


> View attachment 3568463
> 
> 
> Loving all the photos here
> 
> Trying to decide, is it ok to mix gold/white gold like this?
> 
> Ps. I shower with my bracelet on cz I'm too lazy to take it off >"<



You are brave to shower with your bracelet, but I'm happy to see there has been no adverse effects. 
When it comes to mixing golds, I say there are no rules!


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

I tired to shower with mine once and it got stuck in my hair


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> I do it too sometimes!


Natalie you are KILLING me with that diamond clover perlee bracelet.......
GORGEOUS!


----------



## lasttotheparty

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I tired to shower with mine once and it got stuck in my hair



[emoji33]


----------



## Christofle

Natalie j said:


> I do it too sometimes!


This stack is everything


----------



## Sparkledolll

texasgirliegirl said:


> Natalie you are KILLING me with that diamond clover perlee bracelet.......
> GORGEOUS!



Thank you my dear! High praise indeed coming from you [emoji16][emoji8]



Christofle said:


> This stack is everything



Thank you so much Christofle! [emoji16]


----------



## ipodgirl

lasttotheparty said:


> You are brave to shower with your bracelet, but I'm happy to see there has been no adverse effects.
> When it comes to mixing golds, I say there are no rules!



Haha maybe I need to stop being lazy lol.


----------



## ipodgirl

AtiaOfTheJulii said:


> I tired to shower with mine once and it got stuck in my hair



[emoji33] My hair is only shoulder length right now so maybe that's why it hasn't got stuck. I'll have to be more careful.


----------



## jemk927

My stack today ... white gold MOP bracelet with JLC watch and Tamara Comolli bracelet.


----------



## Phoenix123

jemk927 said:


> My stack today ... white gold MOP bracelet with JLC watch and Tamara Comolli bracelet.
> View attachment 3579585


Do your bracelets scratch your watch?  I love the idea of stacking bracelets with my watch and do it for photo purposes, but IRL I almost never do it.


----------



## jemk927

Phoenix123 said:


> Do your bracelets scratch your watch?  I love the idea of stacking bracelets with my watch and do it for photo purposes, but IRL I almost never do it.



When I first got this watch I never wore it with anything else because I was worried about that too. Now that it already has some scratches, it stopped bothering me and I always wear it with bracelets. I figure I can get it polished in the future if it starts to bother me [emoji2]


----------



## Fem1014

purseinsanity said:


>



All your stacks are amazing. This by far is my favorite. I am eyeing the clover bracelet. May I ask is this the rose gold?


----------



## bunnyNwife

Sharing a few of my mix & match stacks with my other Chopard & T&Co bracelets as follows:


----------



## birkin10600

My stack today! Have a blessed Sunday everyone![emoji170]


----------



## dialv

birkin10600 said:


> My stack today! Have a blessed Sunday everyone![emoji170]
> View attachment 3589294



Gorgeous[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## carlinha

birkin10600 said:


> My stack today! Have a blessed Sunday everyone![emoji170]
> View attachment 3589294



You just have the best VCA pieces [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## birkin10600

dialv said:


> Gorgeous[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Thank you dear! [emoji173] 


carlinha said:


> You just have the best VCA pieces [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Awwww.... you make me blush![emoji39] Thank you so much for that awesome compliment! [emoji173] VCA is addictive! [emoji16]


----------



## bunnyNwife

My stack of the day


----------



## kcmo

bunnyNwife said:


> My stack of the day
> View attachment 3597854



Just lovely!!! Is the mop butterfly in YG? And the carnelian in RG? Can't tell. I'm considering something to stack with my RG sweet 6 motif and am starting 'research'! There aren't many RG options.


----------



## bunnyNwife

kcmo said:


> Just lovely!!! Is the mop butterfly in YG? And the carnelian in RG? Can't tell. I'm considering something to stack with my RG sweet 6 motif and am starting 'research'! There aren't many RG options.



Yup MOP butterfly is YG while Carnelian in RG. 

Do consider the Perlee-


----------



## kcmo

bunnyNwife said:


> Yup MOP butterfly is YG while Carnelian in RG.
> 
> Do consider the Perlee-
> 
> View attachment 3598411



I'm not crazy about the Perlee. In your pics it's almost difficult to tell the YG butterfly apart from the RG carnelian....the gold appears so similar. Lovely pieces!


----------



## bunnyNwife

U can see the difference from the Perlee. And indeed not a big difference especially under dim lighting


----------



## kcmo

bunnyNwife said:


> U can see the difference from the Perlee. And indeed not a big difference especially under dim lighting



Quite subtle!


----------



## sakuramickey

My stack today! Happy friday everyone


----------



## leechiyong

sakuramickey said:


> My stack today! Happy friday everyone


Looks amazing!


----------



## sakuramickey

leechiyong said:


> Looks amazing!


Thank you


----------



## Hobbiezm

sakuramickey said:


> My stack today! Happy friday everyone



I saw this on the Cartier thread as well and it made my heart melt- beautiful stack !


----------



## sakuramickey

Hobbiezm said:


> I saw this on the Cartier thread as well and it made my heart melt- beautiful stack !


Thank you dear


----------



## lisawhit

My new 5 motif yellow gold.  I have to say this is my favorite stack.


----------



## lisawhit

5 motif yellow gold and 5 motif MOP yellow gold bracelets


----------



## Andy_Sach

Love everyone's stack 
Mine today


----------



## VCA21

Not used to stack bracelets ☺ before saw this thread . So, the only bracelets I had on vocation is bangle in WG and new RG 5 motifs. Here comes the result ☺


----------



## lisawhit

VCA yellow gold mixed with random "Italy" 18k bracelets


----------



## Fem1014

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3606413
> 
> My new 5 motif yellow gold.  I have to say this is my favorite stack.



Gorgeous


----------



## luvprada

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3606413
> 
> My new 5 motif yellow gold.  I have to say this is my favorite stack.



Just gorgeous! I love it


----------



## birkin10600

My VCA arm stacks! Thanks for letting me share. [emoji2]


----------



## Loubies89

My stack today!


----------



## lisawhit




----------



## pazt

Heading out for Mothers Day brunch wearing my magic malachite pendant, white MOP bracelet , perlee diamond band and new malachite bracelet.


----------



## sakuramickey

pazt said:


> View attachment 3698890
> 
> Heading out for Mothers Day brunch wearing my magic malachite pendant, white MOP bracelet , perlee diamond band and new malachite bracelet.


Gorgeous! Love your Roulis!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Pazt that looks gorgeous


----------



## purseinsanity

pazt said:


> View attachment 3698890
> 
> Heading out for Mothers Day brunch wearing my magic malachite pendant, white MOP bracelet , perlee diamond band and new malachite bracelet.


O.....M.....G!!!!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

sakuramickey said:


> My stack today! Happy friday everyone


I wear mine like this all the time!  Love this combo!


----------



## Bethc

A few recent pics I had saved on my phone, just wanted to share ❤️


----------



## birkin10600

My byzantine alhambra chain bracelet white gold with turquoise and mop charms. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## Mali_

Bethc said:


> A few recent pics I had saved on my phone, just wanted to share ❤️


WW


----------



## Mali_

birkin10600 said:


> My byzantine alhambra chain bracelet white gold with turquoise and mop charms. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715197


Always


----------



## FairGrape

birkin10600 said:


> My byzantine alhambra chain bracelet white gold with turquoise and mop charms. Thanks for letting me share. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3715197



That turquoise charm is giving me a turquoise fever!! You wear it well!


----------



## FairGrape

Bethc said:


> A few recent pics I had saved on my phone, just wanted to share ❤️



So stunning!


----------



## birkin10600

FairGrape said:


> That turquoise charm is giving me a turquoise fever!! You wear it well!


Thank you so much dear!  We all love turquoise, hope they will make it again!


----------



## Rami00

lisawhit said:


> View attachment 3623333
> 
> 5 motif yellow gold and 5 motif MOP yellow gold bracelets





Bethc said:


> A few recent pics I had saved on my phone, just wanted to share ❤️


Finally I found the thread that I should be asking my questions. All of you who are stacking their alhambra bracelets, are there any issues with scratches etc. I am thinking of getting a chalcedony 5 motif and stack with tennis or love. Would love your feedback. Thank you.


----------



## may3545

Rami00 said:


> Finally I found the thread that I should be asking my questions. All of you who are stacking their alhambra bracelets, are there any issues with scratches etc. I am thinking of getting a chalcedony 5 motif and stack with tennis or love. Would love your feedback. Thank you.



I wear Cartier love with my 5 motif onyx YG quite a lot. My love looks pretty worn, but the VCA still looks really good. The stones may need a wipe to look shiny, but otherwise super low maintenance. I'm not sure how Chaledony will wear, it looks more delicate? I have chalcedony as part of magic earrings and necklace, but I don't wear that as much (more statement pieces than everyday).

I also have a friend who wears her onyx 5 motif and love bracelets 24/7 (even rock climbing!), and they look great.


----------



## Rami00

may3545 said:


> I wear Cartier love with my 5 motif onyx YG quite a lot. My love looks pretty worn, but the VCA still looks really good. The stones may need a wipe to look shiny, but otherwise super low maintenance. I'm not sure how Chaledony will wear, it looks more delicate? I have chalcedony as part of magic earrings and necklace, but I don't wear that as much (more statement pieces than everyday).
> 
> I also have a friend who wears her onyx 5 motif and love bracelets 24/7 (even rock climbing!), and they look great.


This was extremely helpful. Thank you so much.


----------



## ChaneLisette

Rami00 said:


> Finally I found the thread that I should be asking my questions. All of you who are stacking their alhambra bracelets, are there any issues with scratches etc. I am thinking of getting a chalcedony 5 motif and stack with tennis or love. Would love your feedback. Thank you.


I was told chalcedony was one of the harder stones and I never had issues stacking with another 5-motif or my Love bracelet.


----------



## Rami00

ChaneLisette said:


> I was told chalcedony was one of the harder stones and I never had issues stacking with another 5-motif or my Love bracelet.


You have no idea how much I appreciate this feedback. Thank you.


----------



## Lisa-SH

ChaneLisette said:


> I was told chalcedony was one of the harder stones and I never had issues stacking with another 5-motif or my Love bracelet.


That's right....from what was told by SA, not like malachite (despite I love the color so much), onyx and Chalcedony is really low maintenance needed.


----------



## valnsw

Today trying out stacking options.


----------



## may3545

My contribution, too excited, posting everywhere! Thanks for letting me share!
View media item 3022


----------



## nakedmosher2of3

may3545 said:


> My contribution, too excited, posting everywhere! Thanks for letting me share!
> View media item 3022



This is spectacular!! Congratulations!


----------



## eggpudding

Finally mine [emoji173]️ I'm still deciding whether to take out some links so that the bracelet fits better, or keep as is so I can clip it together with my alhambra pendant as a 5 motif necklace!


----------



## 4LV

eggpudding said:


> View attachment 3758094
> View attachment 3758095
> View attachment 3758096
> 
> 
> Finally mine [emoji173]️ I'm still deciding whether to take out some links so that the bracelet fits better, or keep as is so I can clip it together with my alhambra pendant as a 5 motif necklace!



What's your wrist size? I have the same dilemma whether to shorten the bracelet for proper fit or leave it to lengthen my necklace. Would love to hear your idea. Thanks


----------



## kate2828

Having fun at a boutique  I'm in love but not in my budget! [emoji38] Perhaps some day


----------



## kat99

may3545 said:


> My contribution, too excited, posting everywhere! Thanks for letting me share!
> View media item 3022



You did it!!! Woohoo!


----------



## eggpudding

4LV said:


> What's your wrist size? I have the same dilemma whether to shorten the bracelet for proper fit or leave it to lengthen my necklace. Would love to hear your idea. Thanks



I'm a size 16 in Cartier so I guess 15-16cm ?? It's been a pain getting the bracelet on and off on the tighter links so I'm very tempted to shorten atm!!! [emoji25]


----------



## Sparkledolll

eggpudding said:


> I'm a size 16 in Cartier so I guess 15-16cm ?? It's been a pain getting the bracelet on and off on the tighter links so I'm very tempted to shorten atm!!! [emoji25]



I always have my 5 motifs shortened. They are all 19cm so I always have 2cm taken off so the total length is 17cm. 5 motif MOP stack for date night. [emoji16]


----------



## may3545

Here is my rose gold perlee clover again.


----------



## kate2828

may3545 said:


> Here is my rose gold perlee clover again.
> 
> View attachment 3767668



Beautiful and I'm especially loving your Cartier rainbow stones love. I have been debating getting this or a four diamond over the plain love. How have you felt about this bracelet and did you ever debate between this and a diamond one?


----------



## may3545

kate2828 said:


> Beautiful and I'm especially loving your Cartier rainbow stones love. I have been debating getting this or a four diamond over the plain love. How have you felt about this bracelet and did you ever debate between this and a diamond one?


I have a yg with 4 diamonds as well in size 18. This rainbow is size 19 and is looser but stacks better with a large perlee (medium didnt fit). I wear this rainbow way more than the diamond since it's the old screw system and more secure. The 4 diamond is new system and i need to tighten it every so often. I do plan to sell my size 18 4 diamond and get in size 19 to stack. So I love both and would recommend either.


----------



## Phoenix123

may3545 said:


> Here is my rose gold perlee clover again.
> 
> View attachment 3767668



Beautiful stack!  Loving your Perlee!!


----------



## drpn21

Wearing my grey mop yg bracelet with all yg today


----------



## Mali_

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3771755
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop yg bracelet with all yg today


Is that a SO?


----------



## drpn21

Mali_ said:


> Is that a SO?



Yes it is. I also so'd the matching 10 motif necklace a few years ago and what I paid for it then was the current price of the white mop /onyx 10 motif !!


----------



## Mali_

drpn21 said:


> Yes it is. I also so'd the matching 10 motif necklace a few years ago and what I paid for it then was the current price of the white mop /onyx 10 motif !!


Wow. It's beautiful


----------



## Violet Bleu

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3771755
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop yg bracelet with all yg today


That is just gorgeous!


----------



## SilverBen

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3771755
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop yg bracelet with all yg today



Beautiful! Did you get the MOP or all gold bracelet first? Wondering which one I should start with (deciding between onyx, malachite and all gold)


----------



## texasgirliegirl

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3771755
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop yg bracelet with all yg today


Your gray mother of pearl bracelet is gorgeous!! I love it stacked with your yg bracelet. 
I've had the opportunity to place a special order but I could never decide on pg or yg. 
Your yg version is beautiful and I really like how nicely it pairs with your gold bracelet. 
There are several collectors here who are interested in gray mother of pearl. Will you please consider posting a modeling photo of your 10 motif?


----------



## drpn21

ALMcR3ynolds said:


> Beautiful! Did you get the MOP or all gold bracelet first? Wondering which one I should start with (deciding between onyx, malachite and all gold)



I think I got the grey mop first- the all yg never appealed to me much at first. Even now, I prefer my grey mop and malachite bracelets to the all yg.


----------



## drpn21

texasgirliegirl said:


> Your gray mother of pearl bracelet is gorgeous!! I love it stacked with your yg bracelet.
> I've had the opportunity to place a special order but I could never decide on pg or yg.
> Your yg version is beautiful and I really like how nicely it pairs with your gold bracelet.
> There are several collectors here who are interested in gray mother of pearl. Will you please consider posting a modeling photo of your 10 motif?



Thanks so much!
Yes of course, I will post a picture of the 10 motif for you in the next couple of days.

I couldn't decide between yg and pg either. I find when I'm deliberating between the 2, I often go for yg as  I think it's classic - but both are equally beautiful.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3771755
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop yg bracelet with all yg today


Wow!


----------



## MyHjourney

drpn21 said:


> Thanks so much!
> Yes of course, I will post a picture of the 10 motif for you in the next couple of days.
> 
> I couldn't decide between yg and pg either. I find when I'm deliberating between the 2, I often go for yg as  I think it's classic - but both are equally beautiful.


Thanks a lot! was thinking of placing an SO for this as well, so your pictures will definitely help.


----------



## Bethc

Recent pic, playing around with my bracelets


----------



## jssl1688

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3771755
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop yg bracelet with all yg today



The gray mop and yg is absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Blingaddict

Bethc said:


> Recent pic, playing around with my bracelets



Dreamy stack [emoji173]️[emoji170]


----------



## lisawhit

Today's stack


----------



## Sparkledolll

lisawhit said:


> Today's stack



Carnelian is beautiful on you!


----------



## lisawhit

Natalie j said:


> Carnelian is beautiful on you!


 Thanks Natalie


----------



## fluffypants

drpn21 said:


> View attachment 3771755
> 
> 
> Wearing my grey mop yg bracelet with all yg today


So beautiful, love the stack.


----------



## SilverBen




----------



## pigleto972001




----------



## lisawhit

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4225252


this is beautiful.....love the three golds.....


----------



## hopiko

pigleto972001 said:


> View attachment 4225252



Gorgeous stack!  I am debating that GMOP bracelet and your picture helps!  Stunning!


----------



## pigleto972001

Thanks!!!! I was surprised that they went pretty well together. It might be a bit much  I love the pink of the grey mop bracelet. It’s subtle but enough to stand out from the yellow.


----------



## EpiFanatic

So thrilled I can contribute to this thread.


----------



## wearawishbone

Hi PF! I've just gotten my first VCA Alhambra bracelet, 5 motif.  I plan to wear it in front of my love bracelet.  I'm worried that  the movement of the love hitting the Alhambra will damage it over time. Has anyone had this happen? What is the best way to stack these in everyone's opinion?


----------



## EpiFanatic

I am usually more concerned with the 5 motif scratching the Love. I don’t wear mine together.  I think the perlee edges of the vintage motifs protect the motif pretty well.


----------



## EpiFanatic




----------



## kewave

Tried the new Perlee Size S...I’m in trouble...


----------



## MrsWashington

kewave said:


> Tried the new Perlee Size S...I’m in trouble...



LOVE the perlee bracelets [emoji7]


----------



## kimber418

kewave said:


> Tried the new Perlee Size S...I’m in trouble...




Beautiful!


----------



## kimber418

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 4328261



So pretty!  I am loving this white gold VCA~


----------

